# Only Pyraminx competition?



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ChiayiPyraminx2009
Why would you have a competition for only pyraminx?

Edit: just noticed that there are 3. All in Taiwan on 26, 28 and 31 july...


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ChiayiPyraminx2009
> Why would you have a competition for only pyraminx?
> 
> Edit: just noticed that there are 3. All in Taiwan on 26, 28 and 31 july...



Maybe Pyraminx is getting popular in Taiwan ^^ ?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds fun  *Looks at guy above me* Holy crap....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2009)

Surely it must be some kind of sales promotion.

Very interesting, though.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Surely it must be some kind of sales promotion.
> 
> Very interesting, though.



Yeah, they had one a few years ago, but didn't get the 12 competitors needed. Hopefully they'll get it this time.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Sounds fun  *Looks at guy above me* Holy crap....



Hehe ^^ I think you just noticed that I like pyraminx 

ohh... why don't we have this in europe?? then I had something to do in the vacations


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 2, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Sounds fun  *Looks at guy above me* Holy crap....



I wonder if he's lying...


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds fun  *Looks at guy above me* Holy crap....
> ...



I have no proofs


----------



## LarsN (Jul 2, 2009)

Odder said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



How about a character witness


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 2, 2009)

i might run such a competition


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jul 2, 2009)

WCA Competition Page said:


> There will be a qualification, finished one color face in five minitues.



Wow that is one hell of a qualification. I'd be surprised if anyone makes it passed the qualification round.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 2, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> WCA Competition Page said:
> 
> 
> > There will be a qualification, finished one color face in five minitues.
> ...



I literally lol'd


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, I asked Tyson about this because I was concerned about the closeness of the dates. What happened, was that they wanted to hold a multi-location competition on the same day with the same scrambles. Sort of like the SATs or some other standardized test. The problem was that there is only one delegate in Taiwan. He also said that a competitor is only going to be allowed to compete in 1 of the 3 competitions.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 2, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> He also said that a competitor is only going to be allowed to compete in 1 of the 3 competitions.



Seems like they should just combine it into a single competition then. That would avoid issues if there was low turnout in one spot. It's just like a three day competition with three groups that have different scrambles.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 2, 2009)

Is there at least Pyraminx Crystal?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 2, 2009)

LarsN said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > jacob15728 said:
> ...



Lars, who should witness it? xD can't I just do a sub 2minute single at competition? 



CharlieCooper said:


> i might run such a competition



I would compete in such a competition xD


----------



## joey (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder why you can't compete at all three.. is there really anything in the regs stopping that?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow! This is going to be amazing. Odder, get down there and crush everyone. 
I love Pyraminx, it is my best speed event. *wishes for a sub-7 average at Big Cubes Summer*
I got several sub-3 lucky singles today, but I didn't keep the average; but I can say it is safely sub-9.
Did anyone ever learn full ZB for pyraminx (algs by qqwref)?


----------



## Carrot (Jul 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Wow! This is going to be amazing. Odder, get down there and crush everyone.
> I love Pyraminx, it is my best speed event. *wishes for a sub-7 average at Big Cubes Summer*
> I got several sub-3 lucky singles today, but I didn't keep the average; but I can say it is safely sub-9.
> Did anyone ever learn full ZB for pyraminx (algs by qqwref)?



If you pay for the travel etc. I'm going xD personally I don't like ZB for pyraminx, it just sucks and reminds me of LBL... but there are some polish people who have learned all the algs ^^


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 2009)

joey said:


> I wonder why you can't compete at all three.. is there really anything in the regs stopping that?



Sure, Z5. 

Z5)	Organisation team may restrict competitors to not compete in certain combinations of events.

Nothing states that the events of Z5 must be in the same competition


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 3, 2009)

Odder said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! This is going to be amazing. Odder, get down there and crush everyone.
> ...



Why does it suck? Why does LBL suck? I just do 1 layer than 1LLL and I can get 7-10 seconds on average. I can probably get faster by 3 seconds or so without changing my method.
I would be nice if you provide a detailed tutorial of your method... or do you want to keep it a secret because it is so awesome?  Well, I did see your basic explanation, but I can't get it to work very well.

Feel free to add to http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3523
and the wiki.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 3, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Too many handgrip changes in LBL methods 

I will surely make a guide, but WOUW my head is messy xD Tommorrow maybe? xD

EDIT:Here is an older version of my method, the method I use now is just an improved version (wherof step 1&2 is melted together intuitively ^^) and some LL algs are improved... ohh...it's on danish... but very illustrated... so you might understand the method anyway


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

I have never seen a comp like this before. I wonder if it would be successful.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 3, 2009)

Does no one remember the Japanese Pyraminx Championship a couple of years ago? Syoji Takamatsu was delegate, but only five people showed up, making it unofficial.  I also think he was sub-WR, as well. :/

I can't imagine this being that much better.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Does no one remember the Japanese Pyraminx Championship a couple of years ago? Syoji Takamatsu was delegate, but only five people showed up, making it unofficial.  I also think he was sub-WR, as well. :/
> 
> I can't imagine this being that much better.



http://www.speedcubing.com/events/unofficial/JapanPyraminx2006.html


----------



## aegius1r (Jul 3, 2009)

Here's the detail of the pyraminx competition. (It's Taiwanese..)

http://www.puzzle.com.tw/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=83
http://www.puzzle.com.tw/index.php?...0-05-51-16&catid=37:roktabs-content&Itemid=94

This competition is hold by a company called TWpuzzle.
I have to say it's weird  Guess they're trying to sell out some Meffert puzzles.
I'm gonna attend it, though I suck at pyraminx...
only around 15 secs now, lol.


----------

